# Before the Meng was a twinkle in someone's eye...



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

While model companies do seem to finally be getting around to kitting some of the weirder and more esoteric subjects lately (thanks Trumpeter and Meng, among others!) it never ceases to amaze me just how many weird kits were made in the ‘60s and especially the ‘70s! You guys know me, I love weird planes, and I like my less-than-shake-and-bake kits, so the * 1/72 Matchbox G-91Y* that I got recently is right up my alley!

It makes a neat counterpoint to Meng’s current offering of this small and somewhat obscure European attacker. Check out my out of box review at the link above and get ready to either live, or relive, how odd subjects used to be kitted!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent review! You've got me itching to find one on teh evilBay.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The G-91 Gina has always been popular. Airfix, Matchbox and Revell have had kits of it in 1/72 and Occidental/Heller have a reasonable 1/48 kit. Heller/Buzco did an older 1/50 kit too.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

True, I suppose, but that's still not as popular as more mainstream stuff like the Century Series fighters, or the Teen series fighters. 

Considering the Fame of other Cold War assets that never really went "hot" (like the F-106, B-58 and others), the Gina (that actually saw some combat!) doesn't seem as well known, at least outside of Europe.

That having been said, how many of those other kits are "Yankees"? I think Matchbox is still the only one who made an injected Y model. Kudos to them!


----------

